# First ski trip in a while



## LauraJillian (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm finally heading back to the slopes Feb 11th at Sugar Loaf. Can't wait to see everyone up there!


----------



## Steezus Christ (Feb 6, 2017)

See ya there!


----------



## joelsplace (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes!


----------

